# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## KiyoshiSasaki (Nov 14, 2010)

Where are all my furry Black Ops Players? ==


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh god.. two horrible things combined...


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't! Please!


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Nov 14, 2010)

I might buy Black Ops once my Xbox gets fixed.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a real shame that no matter how awesome this game may be (seriously, the series isn't that bad), it will be completely obsolete in 11 months.  Way to whore out a franchise, Activision!


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 14, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> It's a real shame that no matter how awesome this game may be (seriously, the series isn't that bad), it will be completely obsolete in 11 months.  Way to whore out a franchise, Activision!


 Well, honestly, the whole series has sucked except (in my honest opinion) Call of Duty and Black Ops. I like Black Ops because they actually managed to fix everything dreadfully awful and imbalanced in MW2, no more bull.


----------



## Jude (Nov 14, 2010)

It was dissapointing to find that there are even more campers than MW2. Other than that though, its pretty balanced.


----------



## The DK (Nov 14, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> It was dissapointing to find that there are even more campers than MW2. Other than that though, its pretty balanced.



God yes, whats the deal with that anyway. The thing that bugs me is why can i get shot when im in a house in nuketown by the choppergunner, spawn kill over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Pine (Nov 14, 2010)

waiting for my next paycheck, then I'll buy it over Steam


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 14, 2010)

I have Black Ops for the 360 :3


----------



## Kamau Husky (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant stand the hype of Black Ops, personally I think its worse than MW2. Graphics and all.
The only great thing I found with Black Ops is the multiplayer on live.


----------



## Jude (Nov 14, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> I cant stand the hype of Black Ops, personally I think its worse than MW2. Graphics and all.
> The only great thing I found with Black Ops is the multiplayer on live.


 
I'm finding the campaign to be better than MW2.

Both suck compared to COD4's campaign though (hooollllly shit it was fun)


----------



## Kamau Husky (Nov 14, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I'm finding the campaign to be better than MW2.
> 
> Both suck compared to COD4's campaign though (hooollllly shit it was fun)


 
That I can agree with though, nothing beats COD 4's campaign, its too epic.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 14, 2010)

I got it, I just haven't really played it yet.


----------



## A10pex (Nov 15, 2010)

Played it, beat it. In my opinion it was fun, the last level being super easy compared to the rest of it though. Good story and a good installment into the series, it wasn't perfect but it wasn't bad either.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> I cant stand the hype of Black Ops, personally I think its worse than MW2. *Graphics* and all.
> The only great thing I found with Black Ops is the multiplayer on live.



HOWHOWHOWHOWHOW

Looks freaking amazing to me.


----------



## SICK (Nov 15, 2010)

Im playing black ops add me if you want to play.


----------



## Riley (Nov 15, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> HOWHOWHOWHOWHOW
> 
> Looks freaking amazing to me.


 
It's still running on the CoD 4 engine for 2006, and Treyarch made CoD 5 worse looking than 4.  I'm not surprised they still haven't grasped decent art direction.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd get this game if I could find it at like.. Â£10.

I'm really curious to try it and it'd be good for a few hours of fun, but at its current price? No thanks.


----------



## Zhael (Nov 15, 2010)

This game is bad and you should feel bad.

I'm sticking with Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Oxa (Nov 15, 2010)

I heard it's really buggy on the PC, but on the PS3 the only problem I've had is the host leaving when they begin to lose...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 15, 2010)

Ugh, idiots took over that series. Now it's just about the multiplayer. Most of my friends haven't started the campaign yet, even!

Who here has played the original games (before Modern Warfare)? Those were the greatest for their time. The Point-du-Hoc mission felt like I was playing the opening scene to Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 15, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Ugh, idiots took over that series. Now it's just about the multiplayer. Most of my friends haven't started the campaign yet, even!
> 
> Who here has played the original games (before Modern Warfare)? Those were the greatest for their time. The Point-du-Hoc mission felt like I was playing the opening scene to Saving Private Ryan.


 I really liked Big Red One and how the characters aged as the battles went on. Too bad most of them died. :c


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

My dad bought a copy and I played an hour or so of it. I liked it more than MW2 but it's still a shadow of 4. I liked how 4 had a good blend of action and semi-realism. MW2 was way too far into lame hollywood action movie territory with crap like dual wielding and tactilol guns with RAILZ all over them. I felt that Black Ops toned that down a bit but it's still there (ballistics knife, underslung flamethrower, and C4 RC car? Really? At least you can't dual wield SMGs like a retard now from what I saw). I'll probably pass on getting a copy since Halo: Reach, BC2, and TF2 have me satisfied for multiplayer FPS games for now and none of my friends bought it.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm an orginal Cod fan, I anticipated the release of the first game. I hate how some people joined the bandwagon when Cod4 came out, and that's understandable. But any Cod game above 2 (except 4) can suck black cock. I hated all those others, as much as the ones in LOST.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zhael said:


> This game is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> I'm sticking with Modern Warfare 2.



>Black Ops bad

>prefers instead an incredibly shitty game





Your logic confuses me.


----------



## Ojikori (Nov 15, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> It was dissapointing to find that there are even more campers than MW2. Other than that though, its pretty balanced.



In regards to campers...I always feel that you can't blame the game for what the players are choosing to do. You can't program a player...only a game.


----------



## Riley (Nov 15, 2010)

Ojikori said:


> In regards to campers...I always feel that you can't blame the game for what the players are choosing to do. You can't program a player...only a game.


 
True, but it's a matter of how much the game will allow players to camp.  MW2's weapon balance and map design encouraged it, to the point of giving players who wanted a more traditional run and gun experience a disadvantage.  Thermal scope, heartbeat sensor, one man army?  Combine camp-encouraging items with map design that routinely has perfect little dead ends that are easily defendable, and you have a game that wants camping to be the primary way of playing.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> True, but it's a matter of how much the game will allow players to camp.  MW2's weapon balance and map design encouraged it, to the point of giving players who wanted a more traditional run and gun experience a disadvantage.  Thermal scope, heartbeat sensor, one man army?  Combine camp-encouraging items with map design that routinely has perfect little dead ends that are easily defendable, and you have a game that wants camping to be the primary way of playing.


 There was ever barely a bit of weapon balance and map design in that game.


----------



## Ojikori (Nov 15, 2010)

I have been playing black ops and I must say I very much prefer it to MW2. Running and gunning is now much more possible than in MW2 but they have not crippled a players ability to camp and set up a defensive perimeter. I really find it hard to explain how but it just simply is a lot more enjoyable to me. To be fair however the sniper rifles are too weak and this is coming from someone who HATES sniping. However as a fair warning I figured I should put that out there.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ojikori said:


> I have been playing black ops and I must say I very much prefer it to MW2. Running and gunning is now much more possible than in MW2 but they have not crippled a players ability to camp and set up a defensive perimeter. I really find it hard to explain how but it just simply is a lot more enjoyable to me. To be fair however the *sniper rifles are too weak and this is coming from someone who HATES sniping.* However as a fair warning I figured I should put that out there.


 
That's... probably because you hate them.


----------



## Ojikori (Nov 15, 2010)

I meant as in I hate being sniped.


----------



## Wilson Gray (Nov 15, 2010)

I think, with me playing a decent amount of MW2, I've developed a horrid anger issue with any war game.
It's got the same moments, though. Prone can get a little too low for my tastes, shotguns are, thank goodness, primary again. 
Sniping was sent back to complicated without practice, but I've already enjoyed a quick scope player. 
Might just be me, but I think it'll head a similar path. Good for a while, but slowly, people are likely to find any flaw, and ride it like an angry bull to the china shop, then back to the bar to find a random stranger, take them home, have sex of course, then not call back. 
I hope not, though. Not to mention, knife is slightly lengthy at times. I can say it's a pleasure firing three bullets and having a knife lay me down first.
But hell, it's new, I'm bored.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 18, 2010)

I like it, but why do people vote Nuketown over and over and over again? It's a shit map.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

The most plotless game I've ever witnessed played and not even worth my money.


----------



## Furlop (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;RULv6HbgEjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RULv6HbgEjY[/video]

I put this in the PC v. Console thread, but I figure it deserves to go in here as well..

Call of Duty Black Ops is nothing more than a series of scripted events and cutscenes. Its multiplayer is absolutely nothing special. Stop giving these people money.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Nov 22, 2010)

Not impressed at all with it.


----------



## Random_Observer (Nov 22, 2010)

Riley said:


> It's still running on the CoD 4 engine for 2006, and Treyarch made CoD 5 worse looking than 4.  I'm not surprised they still haven't grasped decent art direction.


 
I knew I was never going to be impressed with Treyarch when I played Big Red One


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

I am on and play...beat the game which seemed easier and shorter than MW2

As far as camping...it never bugged me that much...I have resorted to it a few times but I found alot of ways that makes it easy to take a camper out if you approach properly

I've always wondered and I mean this not to troll but seriously...why do folks hate them so much? Admittedly I am not a camper but I am not a run 'n gunner either...more balanced

So I am curious why people hate it?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Ugh, idiots took over that series. Now it's just about the multiplayer. Most of my friends haven't started the campaign yet, even!
> 
> Who here has played the original games (before Modern Warfare)? Those were the greatest for their time. The Point-du-Hoc mission felt like I was playing the opening scene to Saving Private Ryan.


 I still own Call of Duty and Call of Duty 2 on my PC and I love those games better than any of new ones


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> I still own Call of Duty and Call of Duty 2 on my PC and I love those games better than any of new ones


 
COD 1 was by far the best. I actually did enjoy COD 2 and 3, but after 4... Naahhhh.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Gibby said:


> COD 1 was by far the best. I actually did enjoy COD 2 and 3, but after 4... Naahhhh.


 I remember when I was playing COD and I had like no health and I was trying to escape the dam. Man that was a bitch but boy did I have a nice sense of accomplishment when I did it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> I remember when I was playing COD and I had like no health and I was trying to escape the dam. Man that was a bitch but boy did I have a nice sense of accomplishment when I did it


 
That kind of moment was _great_ in the old COD, especially the dam mission. It annoys me now, that in the COD series, your health regenerates. There's no more panic or tension or desperation in the game at all anymore. :c


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Gibby said:


> That kind of moment was _great_ in the old COD, especially the dam mission. It annoys me now, that in the COD series, your health regenerates. There's no more panic or tension or desperation in the game at all anymore. :c


 Yeah I'm not to big of a fan for regen health but meh there isn't much we can do about it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I really liked Big Red One and how the characters aged as the battles went on. Too bad most of them died. :c


 
This and COD: UO are the two best COD games, however that being said they are outdated and black ops is actually really fun. I have it on steam if anybody wants to play. :3


----------



## Ragnock (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh man.. I'm addicted to Black Ops now, just like I was addicted to MW2. The story makes you replay it, just so it can fuck with your head  

The multiplayer is stupidly great fun... Unlike halo, where it takes two and a half clips to kill one guy T.T.. The killstreaks are awesome, especially the RC C4-car  

Dunno why some of you say it sucks, it's one of the best games I ever played ^_^


----------



## Willow (Nov 22, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> Dunno why some of you say it sucks, it's one of the best games I ever played ^_^


 Then you've obviously never played Bioshock. 

I watched my cousin play Black Ops and about 5 minutes into watching it, I was lost completely.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> Unlike halo, where it takes two and a half clips to kill one guy T.T.


 
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Ragnock (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You're doing it wrong.



It was exaggeration.


----------



## Willow (Nov 22, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> It was exaggeration.


 Aren't exaggerations usually based off of something that's really fact though? Rhetorical question.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Then you've obviously never played Bioshock.


 
Or any other game for that matter. o.o


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Aren't exaggerations usually based off of something that's really fact though? Rhetorical question.


 Speaking from a Halo 2/3 comp gamers pov: Yeah it sometimes does take that much, or more depending on the weapon and unlike Halo there's more popularity in "hardcore" where there is no way to regain health and one-two shots from any weapon will kill you.

However I will say black ops normal "soft core" takes five and a half mags (lol) to kill somebody compared to halo2/3's two.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Speaking from a Halo 2/3 comp gamers pov: Yeah it sometimes does take that much, or more depending on the weapon and unlike Halo there's more popularity in "hardcore" where there is no way to regain health and one-two shots from any weapon will kill you.
> 
> However I will say black ops normal "soft core" takes five and a half mags (lol) to kill somebody compared to halo2/3's two.


 
Halo Anything: Assault Rifle. Unload a clip, melee. Dead.

Alternatively, melee, then unload clip.

I swear to god...


----------



## Delta (Nov 23, 2010)

Ragnock said:


> Dunno why some of you say it sucks, it's one of the best games I ever played ^_^


Probably has something to do with what you consider "one of the best games you ever played" not equating to it actually being the best game ever.
I've played Black Ops before about a year ago, only back then it was called Modern Warfare 2.

Seriously, they're fucking the dick known as Call of Duty raw. They've really added nothing to the game.


----------



## NCollieboy (Nov 23, 2010)

IM playing black ops (xbox)
But i really don't see any reason of playing, seeing in 2 months it will become boring and ill probably go back to Reach



Xenke said:


> Halo Anything: Assault Rifle. Unload a clip, melee.  Dead.
> 
> Alternatively, melee, then unload clip.
> 
> I swear to  god...



FALSE, halo takes skill. And what I mean by that is you have a chance to kill someone if they start shooting at you first. Besdies, most of the people who use the Assault Rifle + Melee technique usually suck or to stupid switch weapons or pick up a new one.

/end flamewar


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Speaking from a Halo 2/3 comp gamers pov: Yeah it sometimes does take that much, or more depending on the weapon and unlike Halo there's more popularity in "hardcore" where there is no way to regain health and one-two shots from any weapon will kill you.
> 
> However I will say black ops normal "soft core" takes five and a half mags (lol) to kill somebody compared to halo2/3's two.


 Don't unload into people unless it's necessary. Drop their shield and whack 'em in the face. 

Also, Halo Reach's DMR = love


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Don't unload into people unless it's necessary. Drop their shield and whack 'em in the face.
> 
> Also, Halo Reach's DMR = love


 
Haven't played halo reach but my old gaming group all say the dmr is pointless, they just insta-kill anything they see.
As for melee'ing ... if you melee than you're probably bad, if the enemy lets you get close enough to melee they're probably bad.


----------



## NCollieboy (Nov 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Haven't played halo reach but my old gaming group  all say the dmr is pointless, they just insta-kill anything they see.
> As  for melee'ing ... if you melee than you're probably bad, if the enemy  lets you get close enough to melee they're probably bad.


 
 The dmr doesn't insta-kill unless the person using knows exactly wat  there doing, i've seen people ignore the target ridicule expansion and  just completely fail with it.

Melee'ing is sort of a "last ditch effort" if all hope is lost.(at least for me it is)

Also why are we talking about halo on a thread about Black ops?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> FALSE, halo takes skill. And what I mean by that is you have a chance to kill someone if they start shooting at you first. Besdies, most of the people who use the Assault Rifle + Melee technique usually suck or to stupid switch weapons or pick up a new one.
> 
> /end flamewar



I haven't actually played much slayer in reach, but in 3 I used the AR a lot. BR fags would call me stupid and then I'd kill them. Distraction tactics.



Harmony said:


> Haven't played halo reach but my old gaming group all say the dmr is pointless, they just insta-kill anything they see.
> As for melee'ing ... if you melee than you're probably bad, if the enemy lets you get close enough to melee they're probably bad.


 
That's specifically SWAT, not, say, slayer (which like I said before I haven't played much).


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Haven't played halo reach but my old gaming group all say the dmr is pointless, they just insta-kill anything they see.
> As for melee'ing ... if you melee than you're probably bad, if the enemy lets you get close enough to melee they're probably bad.


 The DMR would only insta-kill something if it were a headshot. 

As for melee'ing, doesn't mean you're bad.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> As for melee'ing, doesn't mean you're bad.


 
"What, I walked around a corner and ran into someone!?" *melee & shoot"


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> The DMR would only insta-kill something if it were a headshot.
> 
> As for melee'ing, doesn't mean you're bad.


 
Well, okay they kinda never miss the head if they don't want too which is the point of not needing to melee, but I love to just run around with the sword or just pistols and melee. Way more fun than trying and ruining the fun.


----------



## Riley (Nov 23, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> halo takes skill.



I lol'd.


----------



## NCollieboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> I lol'd.


  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Riley (Nov 25, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 
The epitome of necessity.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

someone should help me with some zombies.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;RjCHW4sPI0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjCHW4sPI0I&feature=player_embedded[/video]

I just found this video of someone being killed by a falling carepackage. xD


----------



## Takun (Nov 27, 2010)

I never thought I'd play a multiplayer game that is both slow and fast.  You move extremely slow, but a few bullets kill you.  Everyone tries to hide around corners and duck and shoot halfway across the map, but it doesn't matter because the spawning is so fucked up that you can kill a guy and have him spawn behind.  I've had people spawn right in front of my crosshairs.  Not to mention the game has some of the worst maps I've ever played.  Why are people eating this shit up with Counterstrike still exists?  It's slow, but the spawn is so fucked up that it's not a tactical game.  You die in a few shots, but the game isn't fast enough for it to be a twitch-based shooter.  So... what is it?


----------



## Riley (Nov 27, 2010)

Takun said:


> I never thought I'd play a multiplayer game that is both slow and fast.  You move extremely slow, but a few bullets kill you.  Everyone tries to hide around corners and duck and shoot halfway across the map, but it doesn't matter because the spawning is so fucked up that you can kill a guy and have him spawn behind.  I've had people spawn right in front of my crosshairs.  Not to mention the game has some of the worst maps I've ever played.  Why are people eating this shit up with Counterstrike still exists?  It's slow, but the spawn is so fucked up that it's not a tactical game.  You die in a few shots, but the game isn't fast enough for it to be a twitch-based shooter.  So... what is it?


 
It's a mess.  The CoD franchise is just a big lumbering thing that has no idea what the hell it wants to do.  Does it want to be a realistic wargame, like Arma?  Does it want to be a fast-paced arcade shooter like Unreal Tournament?  Does it want to take itself too seriously and be extremely boring like Halo?  It just has no idea, and as such, it's taken the worst aspects of each game it wants to be and tossed it in a huge bucket, resulting in a hideous mass of average, bland sludge.

Not that I'm overly opinionated or anything.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 27, 2010)

Halo is serious? CoD: black ops is thousands of times better in HC mode imo, it feels like it suits the game and makes it more tactical, however no matter how good you are even the worst player will be able to kill you and end that streak, it's just bound to happen unless you're padding.


----------



## Torinir (Nov 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Halo is serious? CoD: black ops is thousands of times better in HC mode imo, it feels like it suits the game and makes it more tactical, however no matter how good you are even the worst player will be able to kill you and end that streak, it's just bound to happen unless you're padding.


 Implying CoD requires skill to play. Noob Tube. That is all.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Halo is serious? CoD: black ops is thousands of times better in HC mode imo, it feels like it suits the game and makes it more *tactical*...


 
Doesn't exist in COD. If you call ducking occasionally when reloading, actually watching out for enemies, aiming more often and placing claymores all over the place tactical then look at this.
 
After playing a game like that, all "tactics" in COD are just common sense, or cheap moves.


----------



## Rachrix (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been playing it since it came out and I enjoy the change from MW2. I'm on PS3 and my name is the same as on here if you want to game. I wont be on for a week tho cause I'm in BC :3

and is anyone else having problems with theater (getting my videos off the website)


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 27, 2010)

hey who wants to hit up some zombies right now? pm me cause im actually bored right now =P


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 27, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Doesn't exist in COD. If you call ducking occasionally when reloading, actually watching out for enemies, aiming more often and placing claymores all over the place tactical then look at this.
> 
> After playing a game like that, all "tactics" in COD are just common sense, or cheap moves.


 
I play ArmA 2, look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTHEo6lM3UU
Black ops squads do actually have to fight as if surrounded, think in the middle of shit hole but you're right it's not realistic. But it does have many tactics involved, perhaps you'd like me to demonstrate in game with you; do you even own the game?

Also I have all the arma's if you wanna hit me up on that, too :3

And if you want to see a game with real tactics, not arma 2's meh and cods meh but real real tactical game, try Metal Gear: Online. It is the most tactical online game I can think of on the market.



Torinir said:


> Implying CoD requires skill to play. Noob Tube. That is all.


I dare you to try and win against me with just that. I do not doubt you will kill me a couple of times, however think about a real M203 and it's 40mm fragmentation rounds, do you not think it is more powerful than a couple 5.56/7.62 pebbles? It's not meant to be realistic, I know but well ... it's a 'nade bro.


----------



## NCollieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

In Cod, it takes skill to aim down the sights and shoot someone before they do the same and kill you. But 80% of the time, its who ever reacts first is going to kill you, which is one of the reason i hate cod



Saintversa said:


> hey who wants to hit up some zombies right  now? pm me cause im actually bored right now =P


 
I'd be delighted to


----------



## slydude851 (Nov 27, 2010)

I haz it on PS3, so add me (PSN: Slydude851)... Though, if I ever play I'll probably raeg because many times I've been cut off my hardlined dogs...  lawl...  But yeah feel free to add me!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

I like this game, but the servers need fixing ASAP. I haven't been able to find a game for two weeks now, and it isn't my internet because my brother's connection is fine and so is my internet.


----------



## Kote (Nov 29, 2010)

I enjoy Black Ops multiplayer most of the time, aside from the rather frequent encounters of campers and claymores, among other things.
Got this for the 360, so if anyone would like to play, hit me up.


----------



## xRezRaptorx (Nov 29, 2010)

add me ^^ ill play with ya, gtag is xtrutilldeathx


----------



## BlueEevee (Nov 30, 2010)

Kote said:


> I enjoy Black Ops multiplayer most of the time, aside from the rather frequent encounters of campers and claymores, among other things.
> Got this for the 360, so if anyone would like to play, hit me up.


 
LMG+Flak Jacket+Hacker should make any claymore, and the campers or flag guarders that use them, no problem


----------



## Xenke (Nov 30, 2010)

Pre-script: I like zombies. c:

"Einey Meiney Mieney DIE!"



BlueEevee said:


> LMG+Flak Jacket+Hacker should make any claymore, and the campers or flag guarders that use them, no problem


 
What's this? Another example of things people call "unfair" being perfectly counterable?

I am shocked. It's like it's supposed to be like this.


----------



## wolfman18 (Dec 1, 2010)

Huh, I actually kinda like Black Ops.  
Admittedly, four was the best, but it's still a good game, with pretty good multiplayer


----------



## Rahne (Dec 5, 2010)

The Modern Warfare series is just... better. Black Ops felt pretty underwhelming, I thought.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Dec 5, 2010)

.


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought the story was a little bit of a reach. I still think COD:MW had the best story. MW2 kinda just... I dunno. Didn't feel right. The ending seemed weak. Black OPs is okay, but it felt kinda gimmicky. Hay ur in VIETNAM COOL!  But.... actually. It was pretty enjoyable, I guess. Zombies is fun.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Dec 6, 2010)

Rahne said:


> The *Modern Warfare series is just... better*. Black Ops felt pretty underwhelming, I thought.







How so?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 6, 2010)

Fun game but goddamn did they fucking faceplant on the fucking weapons. Really, a CZ75? IN 1968!? A Romanian WASR-2/AK74 prototype in 1968? An AKS74u (they still haven't even correctly labeled or even modeled it) in 1968, an M60e3 in 1968 with the fucking rear sight on backwards? A PSG1 in 1968? It honestly was like they said fuck it.

I was surprised to not see Stryker armoured cars, M1A1 Abrams tanks and/or that stupid ass Harrier back

on an unrelated note, flying the HIND A was pretty cool.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, it's just _another_ CoD game. Nothing special.

*Goes to play some Doom*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2010)

KazukiFerret said:


> Fun game but goddamn did they fucking faceplant on the fucking weapons. Really, a CZ75? IN 1968!? A Romanian WASR-2/AK74 prototype in 1968? An AKS74u (they still haven't even correctly labeled or even modeled it) in 1968, an M60e3 in 1968 with the fucking rear sight on backwards? A PSG1 in 1968? It honestly was like they said fuck it.
> 
> I was surprised to not see Stryker armoured cars, M1A1 Abrams tanks and/or that stupid ass Harrier back
> 
> on an unrelated note, flying the HIND A was pretty cool.




Didn't the vietnamese have SPAS-12 shotguns at one point in the game? That's what I was told anyway.


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

guys

breaking news

it's another fucking video game

who the hell cares?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> guys
> 
> breaking news
> 
> ...



The people who actively post in the gaming forum, obviously.


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

Gibby said:


> The people who need to get a life, obviously.


 
Oh, okay.


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2010)

There's also that one gun that didn't enter service in the form the game depicts until like 2005.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 7, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Didn't the vietnamese have SPAS-12 shotguns at one point in the game? That's what I was told anyway.


 
Yeah, they had SPAS-12's with Dragon's Breath incendiary rounds with the Czech CZ75 pistol as a back up. I was angry.


----------

